# Tried OpenSMTPD on my OpenBSD box, it rocks!



## darcsis (Oct 26, 2009)

After some research on the configurations files, it works
by relaying mails with non-local recipients to smtp.gmail.com.
All you need is just a couple of lines in the conf file and
a secret db file under /etc/mail. And after more research
work on the configuration, it can relay mails from another
machine with non local recipients to smtp.gmail.com for
delivery. This significantly reduces the complexity of the
email part of my emacs confs on my home/work computer and
makes the world brighter and sunnier

Any one also tried this? I think you should give it a hit.
And let sendmail rest


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2009)

OpenBSD != FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2009)

"Let Sendmail rest" based on that feature set? Does it have dnsbl/enhdnsbl/rhsbl lookups, DKIM signing/verification, greylisting, SPF checking, GreetPause, hooks to virus/file/extension rulesets etc. etc.?


----------



## darcsis (Oct 27, 2009)

I have not known much about opensmtpd, anyway it works for a home mail server just in my case, which does not require as many functions as a big mail server does. OpenBSD guys are busy working on it, maybe some time later it will realy 'let sendmail rest'


----------



## Oko (Oct 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> "Let Sendmail rest" based on that feature set? Does it have dnsbl/enhdnsbl/rhsbl lookups, DKIM signing/verification, greylisting, SPF checking, GreetPause, hooks to virus/file/extension rulesets etc. etc.?


Dutch,

OpenSTMPD is coming along very nice but it is still not full featured as Sendmail, Postfix, or Exim and it is not yet production ready according to developers. 

Never the less, there are quite a few people who do run it very successfully in production. It is very simple and has PF like syntax. You will love it. 

It would probably take one or two more OpenBSD releases before OpenSMTPD realizes full potential. Just watch OpenBSD log files for the moment sendmail is removed from the base. Many of us are waiting that moment eagerly.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 27, 2009)

It will probably take some time until OpenSMTPD is ready for production use. However, I don't really see any need to switch. The syntax used in Postfix configuration files is easy to understand, and it has a lot of features. Postfix hasn't really experienced any vulnerabilities either.


----------



## oliverh (Oct 27, 2009)

>It will probably take some time until OpenSMTPD is ready for production use.

Usually the guys working on OpenBSD are really fast, so maybe we have to wait about a year. The more BSD code in *BSD the better it is.FYI: Florent Thoumie is working on a port of OpenSMTPD 

http://blog.xbsd.org/2009/10/15/rfc-opensmtpd-for-freebsd


----------



## joel@ (Oct 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> "Let Sendmail rest" based on that feature set? Does it have dnsbl/enhdnsbl/rhsbl lookups, DKIM signing/verification, greylisting, SPF checking, GreetPause, hooks to virus/file/extension rulesets etc. etc.?


...but should the MTA in the base system really support everything? I would prefer if FreeBSD had a base system MTA with just a very small set of features.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2009)

These are mostly, of course, plug-ins of some sort (like milters (DKIM, greylist, SPF, all separate ports), external hooks to e.g. MailScanner/SA/ClamAV. But I can hook'em all in a few lines in a sendmail.mc now ..

I know this makes people shudder, but I still like it 

```
INPUT_MAIL_FILTER(`dkim-filter', `S=unix:/var/run/milterdkim/filter, F=T, T=R:2m')
INPUT_MAIL_FILTER(`greylist', `S=local:/var/milter-greylist/milter-greylist.sock, F=T, T=R:30s')
```

Anyhoo, not one of *those* discussions again ...


----------

